# Electric Aquarium Aquatic Plant CO2 Generator



## nickyc (6 Feb 2008)

Has anyone tried these?  Worth a go??  I bought a TDS meter off this guy which is great and he's offering discount to repeat customers


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2008)

Hi,
    To date, no one has come up with a better solution than plain old pressurized gas injection. These are gimmicks which normally are much less effective in the long run.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2008)

If you mean the ones that use a carbon block, then i hear they actually work OK, however they are bulky, expensive and difficult to control the co2 level in the tank.

As Ceg suggests a pressurised system is the better option and probably a bit cheaper,

Sam


----------



## nickyc (7 Feb 2008)

Interesting - it didn't quite get the slating I expected!      I've just started using the nurtrafin system but I should really be running a couple of them in my tank.  I'd really like a pressurised system but I'm a bit nervous of it - and they look expensive!  Could you recommend one that's easy to use and not toooo expensive?   

Many thanks,


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Feb 2008)

Hi mate, i would recommend that you go the Fire Extinguisher route. Here is a great tutorial and trust me, it's not hard or scary. I was petrified the fist time i did it and it was fine.
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=266
i would recommend a regulator form aquatic magic on ebay, they do almost everything that you will need except the FE.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevet (7 Feb 2008)

yep second that - if you like do a search on carbo plus on most planted tank websites and these electrolysis systems get a slating.

I had one and it certainly did not work on a tank of 400l or so and would have been prohibitively expensive to run for any length of time...

Loads of debate from various planted tank luminaries about whether the bubbles generated are even CO2!?


----------



## Themuleous (7 Feb 2008)

Yeh dont be scared of pressurized CO2.  I had to be cautions when righting that tutorial but its really not as bad as it might at first seem.  Just use a bit of common sense 

Sam


----------



## neil1973 (7 Feb 2008)

I also use fire extinguishers along with this regulator: http://www.aquaristic.net/co2-pressure- ... tml?lang=1

Works fine and really is not difficult in any way. I did try the yeast and sugar thing in the past when i had difficulty getting gas and to be honest it really doesn't compare. Once you have a preserised system sorted it's pretty much maintenance free.

cheers
Neil


----------



## nickyc (7 Feb 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yeh dont be scared of pressurized CO2... Just use a bit of common sense
> 
> Sam



LOL!  B/f is laughing even harder - I'm not renouned for my common sense   

Will start investigating ready for payday     Will no doubt be back for some handholding when I've got all the bits!  

Thanks!


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Feb 2008)

A couple of Nutrafins?  For a 180 you would need 3 minimum with 1WPG and still be fighting to get anywhere near 30ppm.  

I used to have 3 on a 125Ltr before pressurised and it was very very hard to get close to the 30ppm.

Andy


----------

